# Avian Doctor in Toronto Area??????



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Does anybody living in Toronto area ?
I am looking for a nice avian doctor around here for my pigeon , I heard some doctors don't like pigeon as a patient
Thank you in advance
Karla


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm looking. So far I've only found a certified avian veterinarian (I'd recommend only going to certified vets) in Ottawa.

Ontario (Ottawa)

Robin Roscoe, DVM, Dipl. ABVP (Avian)
30 Thorncliffe Place
Nepean, Ontario
K2H 6L2
(613) 820-0443

This is what someone had to say about her:

"I have an avian vet who is excellent! She is board certified and has treated all of my birds for the past nine years. I have pets, breeding birds, and babies and even a couple of very ill rescue birds. I know of a number of birds which would not be alive today (including one of mine) were it not for her skill and dedication. She loves birds and has handled and treated all of them with great knowledge and skill. She has been a big supporter of our local Parrot Club since it started over nine years ago. (She also does a lot of work for the local Wild Bird Care Centre.)" (Gwen)


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I will do that (certified vets only)
Thank you Vasp !


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I suppose that even though she is quite far away, you could contact her for certified avian veterinarians in your area, and even for a good opinion once in a while.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

That is a great idea 
thanks one more time !
Karla


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Karla,

Here are links for the three avian vets I use for my Parrots in the Toronto area. I use three as it suits my need on occasion for second opinions and ease of scheduling.

http://www.thelinksroadanimalclinic.com/

http://www.animalhospitalhighpark.com/

http://www.vetpet.com/

I did speak with them all regarding treating a feral pigeon that was in need of expert help a few months ago, and all said they could not treat a feral and referred me to the local Wildlife Centre or Human Society. If this is a pet bird, I don't see why they would not be able to treat your bird.

I hope this helps for now.

Ron


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I will look at the websites and I'll give them a call for sure . 
Thank you soo much!!!!!!!!!
jazaroo


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

jazaroo said:


> I did speak with them all regarding treating a feral pigeon that was in need of expert help a few months ago, and all said they could not treat a feral and referred me to the local Wildlife Centre or Human Society. If this is a pet bird, I don't see why they would not be able to treat your bird.
> 
> I hope this helps for now.
> 
> Ron


Ron - did you offer to pay for the treatment of the ferals?

If you did, then surely as vets they should be obliged to treat an injured bird an animal. Aren' they like doctors and take a hippocratic oath to heal the sick and injured or are most of them just in it for the money!! 

I know - cynical - and I know there are some greats vets out there too. My one who is quite pricey, once treated a stray cat that I took to him with a bad paw. I offered to pay and he said " No that's OK - we must all do our charitable bit now and again". I nearly cried at his sincerity. 

Tania x


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Tania,

Yes, of course, I offed to pay, however I was told it was against the law for them to treat any wild bird, including feral pigeons. They all said they felt bad about this, but it was the law. One of them went on to explain this change in law has been fairly recent, before that, they could treat any kind of bird brought to them, as long as it was paid for.

Ron


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

jazaroo said:


> Hi Tania,
> 
> Yes, of course, I offed to pay, however I was told it was against the law for them to treat any wild bird, including feral pigeons. They all said they felt bad about this, but it was the law. One of them went on to explain this change in law has been fairly recent, before that, they could treat any kind of bird brought to them, as long as it was paid for.
> 
> Ron


Gosh Ron, I find that incredible that it is against the law! What kind of laws do they have in Canada? 

In the UK, vets are supposed to treat wildlife free of charge ( but can opt to euthanase instead of treat - so a very thin line), but I am sure if I had a feral and took it to Ian my vet instead and said I'll pay - he would treat it - which obviously a lot of the memebers here who do have good avian vets do also.

Wow that law surely stinks!!  Poor vets - must be hard for them too if they see a suffering bird.

Are they allowed to treat wild animals?

Tania


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I have had my veterinarian treat wildlife for free, and pet pigeons without questioning my sanity, as I assume some people do elsewhere.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Tania, they were all uniform in describing their new limitations. Vets are not allowed to treat wildlife of any kind, only licensed Wildlife Centres or the Human Society or the SPCA are allowed to treat or keep wildlife. Not sure if this applies for all of Canada, or just the province of Ontario.

Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

kittypaws said:


> What kind of laws do they have in Canada?


Hi Tania, I understand why you are concerned here, but on the same token that you have questioned veterinary practices here in Canada, I could ask you a similar question. That being, why are your news publications and general policies re: wild pigeon protection so harsh in the U.K.?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16811....there are many more stories here that we have all read. Things that tend to make me believe, as a Canadian, that the entire "state" of England, HATES pigeons and wants every last one erradicated.

We don't have nearly the same problems with irate citizens and the backlash that you folks do over feeding/residential problems. Nor do we have the bizarre killings/mutilations that you folks had by certain, deranged individuals such as the pigeons that suffered having their beaks cut off

I think our vets here in Canada are a little more individualistic to some degree. Some will follow rules and protocol to the letter, others will be/are more compassionate & pragmatic. There are vets here where I live and east of Ron's location that will tend to wild birds, in moderation and as a goodwill gesture....it really does depend

I'm just engaging this conversation and also providing a different side to the way things are viewed here.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Brad,

I guess whichever country you are in there are things you like and things you don't.

You are right about the councils and that wanting to get rid of the birds and the Edinburgh way is disgraceful - dreadful. 

I think there are quite a lot of people in the UK that like pigeons and there is also a lot that don't - but the one's I come across are just jumping on the bandwagon. The few times I have picked up a pigeon and had to take him into work, its amazing how many people want to look and then you hear " oh poor thing" "isn't it sweet" or " you're going to get him help right?"

Anyway I have gatecrashed Karla's thread about needing a good avian vet in Toronto - sorry Karla. 

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> In the UK, vets are supposed to treat wildlife free of charge ( but can opt to euthanase instead of treat - so a very thin line), but I am sure if I had a feral and took it to Ian my vet instead and said I'll pay - he would treat it -


I don't think that applies anymore.

About 4 years ago I took a pigeons with string damage to the vet that I had used for 32 years...talk about loyalty! I said I wanted it treated as a pet and that I would pay...the receptionist sent me away because it was a pigeon! When I brought it up with one of the vets she said it was something to do with a change in RSPCA rules, or perhaps the receptionist was afraid that I would release it when it was better. Total rubbish! I have a better vet now and the pigeon is still with me.

And a friend was told by an avian vet that they could no longer treat wildbirds because their customer's birds were so valuable they could not risk exposing them.

I think this country peaked in compassion some time ago and is rolling back downhill.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tania,

I'm sorry if my post came off as challenging or rude in any way. I certainly wasn't directing any anger towards you but sometimes pride does get the better of me 




kittypaws said:



> Hi Brad,
> 
> I guess whichever country you are in there are things you like and things you don't.



Yes, this is a very true and fair statement. Even as the proud Canadian I am, there are things/policies about my country that really bug me too




kittypaws said:


> You are right about the councils and that wanting to get rid of the birds and the Edinburgh way is disgraceful - dreadful.
> I think there are quite a lot of people in the UK that like pigeons and there is also a lot that don't


I thought more on this subject and your statements here. I think the problem lies in the size of our countries and the density of the cities perhaps. Canada is a very large country and our people are spread out more, even in the big cities. Perhaps because England is a relatively small country with a much more dense population, there are going to be conflicts between people and pigeons arising much more frequently. 

It really is a shame that the councils there are so adamant about their desires to cull pigeons. I think you are right and there are plenty of ordinary citizens that do love pigeons and wildlife however.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 30, 2006)

Karla, I just thought I'd pop in and mention that Dr. Zenker at the Burloak Clinic has a compassionate attitude, and will see any PET bird regardless of species. I'm not sure if the same is true for either High Park or Links Road, as I've heard from a starling owner in Toronto that both those clinics have been refusing to see pet starlings since the revised laws came into place.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

woow thank you so much everybody for so much information.
God bless you all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Karla


----------

